# **CLOMID GIRLS MEET UP**



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Right Girls,

A while ago some of us thought it might be nice to arrange a Clomid Girls meet - all those hormones in one room should be hilarious     !

Could you let me know your thoughts on meeting up, it would have to be somewhere central to allow everyone to travel to, and whether we'd do an overnighter or just a day somewhere.

Let me know and we can start planning it.  

Love
Kerryxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

sounds fab Kerry what would we call central though?  Im up to travel anywhere for a day/night away from DH!

Count me in......


Sarah


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I don't mind travelling as long as not toooo far...I live London so depends where you mean by "central"...and I'm up for an overnighter.

Would be great to meet you all 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Was thinking maybe Central England, Brum-ish so between Northern lassess and Southern belles??

xxx


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Sounds so lovely huns!  Just wish I was back home so I could meet you as well!

Hope that you are able to all get together!!

-Nikki


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Well I'd love to come along if the timing was okay ...   And Birmingham (or thereabouts) sounds good as well  

It would be nice to meet you all  

Jaff xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I used to live in Brum so should be able to find my way there!  Nikki we could come to you in USA if you want .....what is the weather like in the summer where you are?    


Sarah


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Birmingham is only a couple of hours away by train/car - so sounds good to me - and like Sarah - any excuse for a night away from the other half!      

we can practice Sarah's fertility spell!!


----------



## candle76 (Nov 2, 2005)

like the idea of a meet up. nice to talk to people in the same situation.Think it is a bit far for me live in the depths of rural norfolk. But have a good time

Candle


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Any more takers?? We seem a bit low on numbers!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm up for it, just let me know the date and place.  might be best to avoid jan though when we are all skint


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

I'd be up for it too - I will be travelling from Scotland though so will depend on the travel connections...


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

What do we think about February or March for the meet up? Does everyone want to do an overnight trip, we'll get more time that way but if people only want to to come for the day/afternoon thats fine too.

I will start looking at venues if people can let me know:

a) if they are coming
b) dates in Feb/March people are free
c) if people are staying overnight
d) anything else you think 

PM or email me.

Cheers darlin's

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Kerry 

I'm up for an overnight stay...

March would be preferred month (not around 3rd as that's Gareths b'day)...would prefer earlier in month if possible so nearer to pay day !!!!!!!!!

What sort of thing were you thinking of...meal, drinks, club  

Would be great to meet everyone... 

Let me know if you want any help arranging/organising anything...

Take care
Natasha


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

am deffo still up for the meet up Kerry and a stay overnight.

March would probably be better for me too - what with Valentines and my B'day in following weekends Feb is a bit busy.

have we decided a location yet?

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

March it is then. I will start looking at venue's around the Midlands. We could either do a hotel, meals, drinks etc or maybe look at somewhere with a spa/facilties to chill, have a meal etc. Will try and keep costs down though.

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I can do any weekend in March and reckon a spa / chilling place sounds good and somewhere we can scoff our faces and have a few drinks....I am not really a clubbing girl anymore but will go if you girls want to  

What about coventry / brum / stratford or are you thinking further north?  We went to a lush hotel just outside coventry one year can't remember what it was called and we went to stratford manor once too that had spa facilities etc.

I can drive anywhere so no problem where or when in March at the moment.....


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Stratford sounds good. Around that area. Will have a look.

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Yeah, Stratford sounds good to me...and I like the sound of spa/chilling with a meal & drinks (rather than clubbing - been there, done that & feel like the old granny now !! )


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Just about to go out for lunch but I found these when did quick search...

Stratford Manor which says prices *from * £69 but not checked availability.

http://www.avaweb.co.uk/warwickshire/stratfordmanor.html

Stratford Victoria which says *from* £65

http://www.avaweb.co.uk/warwickshire/victoriahotelstratford.html

Not really checked them properly but looked quite nice although always dubious when says prices "from" as usually very limited availability with those cheap prices...


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

the stratford manor looking a good prospect - i just did a pretend check and the prices do look like they are indeed £69 per person for a one night stay - and includes full breakfast (that's grapefruit and boiled water for us then!)     

looks a goer though ( as long as we don't have to get our 'bits' out in the spa!!   - me in a swimsuit is a sight for sore eyes!!  )


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Ok think DH booked it so will see where he booked....have you checked there is spa facilities in case I got the name wrong?

    am so excited to meet you all and get lashed up !

B3ndy - you must wear a bikini in the spa!  


Will check it out in a bit too.


Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Found this one too, also from £69 plus VAT so about £81 but we can use the spa facilities at the sister hotel:

http://www.expedia.co.uk/pub/agent.dll?qscr=dspv&itid=&itdx=&itty=&from=f&shtl=1

Both the others look good, and prices too. I was thinking either 11th March or 18th March?

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

yep either dates are good......yipee!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I'll have to make sure I dig out my itsy bitsy number then Sarah!  

both dates sound good to me Kerry - just tried to look at the expedia one but the page wouldn't come up - what's the name of the place?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Damn and blast...bloody expedia!! Hotel is called Macdonald Swans Nest Hotel in Stratford. Its town centre and 300m from its sister hotel where the spa is.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Ooooh I really wanna come!!!  March will be crazy for me, wedding anniversary (theatre booked for the 11th) and possible hen night for SIL of which isn't arranged.  Let me know the date when you decide and I will try and sort something out.  I will get my 2006 diary out tonight when I get home and see whats what.

I'd be happy driving anywhere and to do anything.

Not sure about showing all my bits to you all when we first meet, will need a few drinks first


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

hi ladies

missed this thread whilst recovering from op, but wouldn't mind joining you all on this ladies day/night out....think it would be good to meet fellow clomid chicks, even though I'm off it at the mo, but may still take my Jan supply!...have been a Brummie all my life so let me know if u need help on venues, can sometimes get a discount from work for hotels as well if that helps!!



ciao
Ax


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

that's a point...I'm nolonger a crazy clomid chick...can I still come as an honorary member  

I'll go with whatever date...11th or 18th...or whenever...and I'll dust my thong bikini off....JOKE   (I do have one but its not seen the light of day for many years  )


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

actually minx honorary members HAVE to wear thong bikinis -


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

God - what do members have to wear? - their birthday suits!!    

Kerry I had a look at the expedia one, looks good - there was also another one in the Macdonald group dead in the centre of STratford and got a 5 out of 5 rating - only thing is the price (£61 per person) is based on the room - so it would mean sharing...dunno what peeps think of that?

the met users may have to be sectioned off to their own wing!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

think I would rather my own room .....  like my own space and am a real fidget in the night...      

Met Bums might block the bogs up so you had better go to the sister hotel    


Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Was thinking about the sharing thing yesterday and migth be a bit weird on our first meet!! 

Amee...what hotels can you get discounts at?

I'm thinking that if we're all travelling we're not goig to be meeting until the afternoon, so having spa facilities might not be a priority. By the time we've met in the hotel, chatted (as we do!!), checked in etc we could just go to a bar then restaurant for the evening. Unless you'd like to do the spa thing on Sunday morning or something. But i expect people will need to travel back then.

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Without meaning to be unsociable, think I'd prefer a room of my own too...am happy to pay for a double room for just me 

Also, I agree with Kerry, maybe since its just our first meet & we're all travelling that we wouldn't really get time to use spa facilities...a pool would be a nice but not a necessity...whereas a bar is !! 

I think drinks & a meal would be great...gives us all a chance to "meet" and chat (which I'm sure they'll be alot of !!)....who knows, it may even be a sober evening for some (if not all !!)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I like the idea of that too Kerry with it being the first meet, drinks, meal and a chat would be great


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Right so now we just need a hotel. We need definite numbers too to be able to book.

xx


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

Agree too on the own rooms option, I tend to have windy nights!!  

Are we still on for Stratford, or is the Midlands vicinity ok with all?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm happy with Midlands.

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'd like Stratford (but happy to go with majority) cos at least I can "pretend" I'm being cultural & going to the home of Shakespeare  

Told Gareth last night that I was going away for a night to Stratford to meet the clomid chicks & he reckons I'm really running off for rendez vous with secret lover


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

me too midlands is great.....any ideas?

S

MUST HAVE A BAR!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

phew - to the single room agreement - the last thing I'd want you clomid chicks to remember me for is my   activity!! I'll just have to make sure I save them all up til I get back to my room!!     

midlands or Stratford is good for me too!

can't wait!

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Have you decided on a date so we can all say definite yes or no?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Shall we say 18th? 

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

cool - I'll make sure I 'protect' that weekend at work - so they can't get me to work it.

it'll be wierd to finally put faces to people...i'll have to reveal my real name before then so I don't get called bendy all weekend....have you unveiled yours yet flowerpot? or gossips?

maybe we should take bets on what they could be!


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm happy with either of the Stratford hotels.  Victoria would be nice as its in town centre so we could go for a meal out if we wanted as its walking distance.  Never been to Shakespeare coutnry myself so would be nice to see it!!!  Not much price difference with both £65 and £69...I am happy for Sat 18 March...we need to get final nnumbers then book.!!  whats everyone elses thoughts?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I shall put 18th March in my calendar...


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

B3ndy..that would be funny getting people to guess our names!
Reckon your name is Susan and Flowerpots is clare?
Gossips.xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

we'll have to think of how we can recognise one another too (although I know some of us have pictures on our signature/in our photo galleries which kinda helps)...maybe we should have little badges saying "I'm a crazy clomid chick"    ...or not   

Gossips...you live not far from me don't you - was it Sydenham or Abbeywood (I remember a couple of you from SE London)...anyway if you're travelling from SE London (will probably be from Paddington or Kings Cross to go to Midlands/Stratford) then if you want we could meet beforehand & travel up together  Only if you want though & understand if would rather travel alone & not with a "stranger" !!


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Folks

Just seen this thread and would love to meet up with all of you crazy chicks and am happy to travel, I live in Berkshire so Stratford or Midlands would suit.

Requests:  BAR, BAR, BAR - although hopefully some may not be drinking - fingers crossed. 



Jennie
  x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

infact do we need to book rooms won't we just be in that bar all night?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

moi...drinking  neeevvveeerrr !! hee hee ! Cheers !


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

have a fab time tonight minxy hunny...


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

So 18th March. Need final numbers from people and which hotel.

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ola missus

had we decided on stratford? can't keep up

S
xx

(and it's not for Susan gossips! keep guessing)


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

B3ndy...is it Sarah? Sharon? Sylvia? Siobhan? Suzannah? Can't think of many nore...I must be close?
Gossipsxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes Stratford

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

gossips - sorry your'e not even CLOSE - it's probably a bit unfair - coz it is quite an unusual name(Sarah - you can't take part in this!  )

are you coming to the meet up?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

not bothered which hotel Kerry - as long as a bar and a bed to fall into am not bothered. Have booked that weekend off work so I'm deffo down for a yes!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

oh poo   thats mean of you B3ndy - girls I am open to bribes  

18th definately and any hotel kerry.

Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Don't think the Victoria has rooms available, well they do but single rooms are £130!!!! Will check the other one's

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Stratford & any hotel....   Looking forward to it !!


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Sarah what can I offer?
B3ndy is it Shannon,Sandra,Sophie,Shantelle,Sachelle,Sacha,.....Running out of names...
Gossips.xx


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Count me in for the 18th.

Watch out Stratford - Clomid Crazy Chicks on tour!!!

Jennie
  x


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

have been searching for hotels, and have found a nice one called The Swans Nest (Macdonald hotel) 5 mins walking distance to the shops! hotel for £50 inc breakfast, heres the link...let me know what you think....there are 67 rooms, ensuite

I have booked a double room (for 18 March) inc. breakfast already as the cancellation is 72 hours prior arrival in case we change our minds nearer the time...looks nice but if we do go for this one and to make most of good rate, need to book early....off out now but will be back tomrrow so see what u think!
Ax 

https://www.macdonald-hotels.co.uk/booking/Default.aspx?wbsAction=PROPERTYSEARCH&propertyID=3&locationNameKeyword=&adultCount=2&childCount=0&infantCount=0&arrDateDay=18&arrDateMonth=3&arrDateYear=2006&depDateDay=19&depDateMonth=3&depDateYear=2006&cmdFindHotels.x=45&cmdFindHotels.y=1


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Amee checked the site but it doesn't have any sauna/swimming pool etc or did I miss that?
Just looked on www.lastminute.com and some nice ones came up.

I think we would be best to find numbers and then phone hotels to see if they can offer clomid chicks discount as there will be quite a few rooms won't there.  I know when we got married we reserved rooms in our name with a big reduction for block bookings and then the guests who wished to stay rang up and quoted our name....and then they were responsible for paying but at the reduced rate. This way may be better than individually booking.Don't know what does everybody else think?Just a suggestion,leave that up to you Kerry.!!!
Gossips.xx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Amee    SORRY SORRY SORRY...         just seen that hotel you recommended on hotels.com and it DOES have a pool/spa etccc....it must be late ...well it is and my mind is sleeping.Sounds lovely...better write up on www.hotels.com. Nice one.
Gossips.xxx


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Gossips, I think u were right about the pool etc...its at the sister hotel (Alveston) 300 metres away, but we can use it (cost of that hotel would be £120 phew!) I was out when u logged in & didnt get back till 5am.......decided to give in to  and food, and go for it big time at the casino!!   didnt lose much luckliy!  Was going to login but decided bed was more appropriate at that time!!  I did phone the hotel first and asked if they had 10 rooms (not sure how many of use would be going) they said yes (best rate £50) and asked if I wanted to book them all as they could go quickly at that rate...we dont have to go there, but if we leave it late we may not get anywhere else....I know that if there are shows at the NEC all the hotels within that area get booked up fast....if we choose anywhere else, I can cancel easily as policy was only 72 hours b4 turning up!!  I will leave it up to u ladies, as its a group decision, innit!  hope u are all having a wonderful weekend!  Minx,hope ure b'day dinner was great!
Ax
p.s I joined Fatfighters on Wednesday so after the bad food and booze session last night......feel very naughty  ...duh...must make up for it now, but have v sore head


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

I've only just been made aware of this (thanks Natasha!). I would be up for a meet up in March. Strafford upon Avon is not too far from me here in Exeter, Devon. A hotel with a meal and drinks sounds lovely  

Jo x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

looks good to me Amee - should we all just go ahead and book a room then - Macdonald hotels are normally a really good standard (i've been to one in Canterbury and a gorgeous one in Marlow) clean and friendly service so I reckon it's a safe bet?

what do peeps reckon?

s
xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hi girls

just phoned the central reservations number for Macdonald Hotels to check availabilty  - 0870 830 4812 (as the actual hotel itself wasn't answering it's phone!) and they said they've got around 20 double rooms available that can be used with single occupancy - like Amee says - for £50 B&B - but they say they can't guarantee numbers so I'd get booking if everyone's up for this one?

p.s - my dh is a gold card member with Macdonald Hotels - which apparantly means I can get a free bottle of wine or a fruit platter........looks like the welcome drinks are on me, if we go here!! (it tastes like wee wee though he says!  )


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

glad you like the sound of it, and its not too expensive!  better all start to get booking then....my mate who works for the AA (he rates them, i.e for the AA Hotel guide) said it was a good deal they are offering and we should go for it!  

Hope everyone can get there soon and book, best go direct to macdonlad hotels website, or phone as bendy says...good luck...really looking forward to this do....must lose weight so look half decent in a cossie!  

Ax


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Girls,

I'm quite interested in meeting up.  Is it ok if a Welsh girl joins you?

Lou x x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls
sorry I can't come but I hope you all have a fabulous time  
xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

WHAT!!!    Flower, won't be the same without you honey.

Are we all booking our own rooms then? If so, lets get strated!

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

*Are we all booking The Swans Nest hotel then for Sat 18 March *

Think my credit cards are maxed  at the moment but will see what I can do...

Glad you're coming too Jo...will be good to meet up with you again 

Flower...was looking forward to meeting you 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes all booking Swans Nest hun. Let me know if you ahve a problem booking and I'll put yours on my card. We can sort it out there.

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

cool - i've just sorted mine - they only want a card to put the 'room against' you pay on departure so if you want to pay cash then that's no prob. You've got 72 hours to cancel too!

can't wait!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

all booked !!!  

apparently there are a limited number of rooms at that special rate (£50 double room, single occupancy) so best get booking !!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

20 I was told when I rang at weekend - I think three of us booked so far so i doubt we'll use the full quota - who knows we could end up taking over the place!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I have just booked my room too.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sorry girlies 

but i wont be able to come too. But i hope you all have a fantastic time and have a few for me

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry, sent you a pm


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry you can't come either Sal


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

BOO   that you both can't come.

Booked my room too girls. If this one is a success we should do it again later in the year. Mind you, hopefully we'll all then be on the "Bun in the oven" thread!!

xxx


----------



## denzy (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi ya all ! 

I have been using the site for just a couple of days now ! and its been a huge help ! i havent really spoken to any of you guys yet just been reading. 

I was wondering if there any room for one more as i would love to meet you all !! I know this is cheeky as I am new and you all sound like you know each other really well ! 

Denzy x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

maybe we need to do an updated list of clomid chicks who are/arent going kerry?

sounds like there'll be loads of us!


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

I'd already booked on Saturday when I think there were loads of rooms! Glad you have all gone for the Swans Nest, really loooking forward to Sunny Stratford!!

Ax


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

course you can Denzy - I have booked my room and am very excited! (am   flower and Sal not coming....but we can tell them all about it and arrange another one they can come on  )


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Crazy Chicks

Just booked my room.

So looking forward to it.

   

Jennie 
  x


----------



## denzy (Jan 8, 2006)

Ill put on the dh card looking forward to seeing you all

Denzy xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

I won't be able to make it either  

Hope you all have a great time    

Kim xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw Kim, Sorry you can't make it. We will have another one later in the year.

What do you want to do about dinner? The hotel confirmation says to contact the hotel for dinner reservations, or we can find somewhere else in Stratford to go. 

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm happy to go with majority but my preference would be to go for dinner somewhere in Stratford (rather than hotel) as more choice & also means we don't spend the whole weekend in a hotel & we get to see some of Stratford (even if it is the inside of a restaurant and/or bar !!)

But hey...I'm easy


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

is the hotel in stratford town centre?  We could have a look on yell.com what restaurants there are or I could give tourist info a call?

How many of us is there going at the moment?

S


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

also think going somewhere in town centre is good option
shall i do a quick head count/list as to who has hasn't booked girlies? got a few mins before have to get down and do some work


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thought I'd bump this up so newbies can read thru it and see if they fancy coming.

xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)




----------

